# what other option than ADA amazon II soil to lower KH/PH



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

Was wondering what other cheaper alternative than ADA amazon II that would lower the PH/KH I need for soft water as my tap is just okay- just not as great for the soft water sp. and wanted to find the substance that can lower the PH/KH to encourage some fish to start breeding and as well have great planted tank


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

peat.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Does peat reduce KH?

I'm not totally sure but I noticed that flora base substrate absorbed methylene blue medication out of the water very quickly. Perhaps it will do the same with KH and acid? It is soil based like aquasoil so perhaps...


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

peat works basicly as a ion exchange. swaps postive ions for negative ones.


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

interesting- will it be very difficult to use and have crystal clear water? I was thinking of something along the lines of something heavier than a sand that won't clog my filters really quickly 


and how long will peat last before I have to replace it?


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

AND to add: 

one of the tanks that I was planning on having those lower PH properties soils will be home to HUGE clumsy raphaels catfish at 11+'' 

so they'll be very rough on the substance and to (think about) their tails just swirling the peat around.... its scary thought so I think for that tank I have to stick with plain 'ol sand and do peat in filteration as I really do not like the look of tannins though that it leeches out.


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

Run peat in your filter with carbon. The peat swaps ions, the carbon removes the tanins.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

My pH is at 6.4 with a KH of less than 1. Tap pH is 7.0. I use aquariumplants.com gravel, eheim fillter with no added materials, DIY CO2 and have a giant piece of driftwood in there which doesn't turn the water brown. The swords love it although vals, which most people seem to be able to grow like weeds, don't do so well. Maybe they don't like the 82-83 degree water.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi MotionInsilver,

I have used Turface Pro League Grey and Soilmaster Select Charcoal (both of which are Montmorillonite Clay Mineral products) in my tanks and they certainly drop my PH. My KH comes out of the tap at 0.5 dKH and it is impossible to tell if there is any effect.


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

okay- no luck in locating those stuff in the local/chain hardware store


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi MotionInsilver,

Turface Pro League Grey would be available at Lesco or John Deere dealers. Here is a thread on APC that might give you another option.


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

Turface/SMS are the same as the Thrifty-Zorb available at Autozone. There is also Oil-Dri, which is a very similar product.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Turface and SMS are landscape products, used for sports fields. Look in the following places, and similar:
Lesco (A John Deere Company)
John Deere Landscape (Irrigation supplies and a lot more)
Ewing Irrigation

I have Pro choice Soil Master Select (Charcoal) in several tanks. For several months to a year the KH would drop to 0 degrees, and the pH to the bottom of the test kit. I would add 1 teaspoon of baking soda to a 29 gallon tank and this would bring the KH to about 2 degrees and the pH to 6.2. 
This did not affect the GH. 

Peat moss adds organic acids that are appreciated by rain forest types of fish. It can drop the pH if it is not too far off to begin with. I use peat in the filters for soft water fish. I have used it as a substrate, and mixed with other materials in the substrate, and it was too messy.


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

You're not going to be able to get SM unless you order a pallet. Most likely anyways. Turface can be ordered online and delivered directly to a John Deere store for local pickup.


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thrifty-Zorb and Oil-dri are heated at a much lower temperature than Turface. I've been on the phone to all of them! If you can get Turface, do it. If it's outside of your budget, Oil-dri is a great alternative.


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Lesco/John Deere no longer carry SMS.


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

There is a turface supplier a town over from me, however I have to make a call and see if they'll sell me just one bag for a trail run. 

If not, then Thrifty-zorb is it.


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

I also was wondering if I could buy a rock tumbler and just to smooth out the rough edges that seems to be shown on turface or thrifty-zorb? 

just few at a time as I'm extremely patient a cup at a time if needed?

or just plainly forget that notation.


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

You'll end up with a LOT of dust, and probably the same rough edges on a smaller grain of substrate.


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

nuts.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

oil dry is the way to go if dont need large bags. its ugly as sin (to me anyway) but it works. tanks with just oil dry and no co2 take my pretty hard tap water down to 5.8 easily. you have to watch though in the begining, it has a very high CEC and will really drop the kh and of course you ph very quickly and very low. it stabilizes some after a couple of weeks. seems to keep the softening capability for about 2 years for me. its cheap (3-4 bucks a bag at wally mart) so you can cheaply dump and replace as needed. it is a little dusty though when stired up, so you may want to try some with those large cats first.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

How about using resin as a pre-filter media before you introduce new water in your tank everytime? You can get the resins in ebay and that way your water is clean and yet you have lower PH water and most of them are reusable.


----------



## husonfirst (Sep 27, 2009)

You can also try indian almond leaves.


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

I have tried many different experiments. I have found the Oil Dri to be mostly good, except it does turn to mud rather easily. I don't know what makes it do that, as I've heard others say that it's never happened for them. But my plants grow pretty well in it, if I can keep the water clean. It is NOT a clean substrate!


----------

